# Double rail raft frame using Speed Rail Fittings



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Building a 8 foot long double rail raft frame using Speed Rail fittings. Original plans were to have 10 inch outside to outside distance between double rails (about 6.5 inch ID to ID. Also, original plans included adding three very short cross pieces between the double rails to provide for some rigidity as no structural platform is being added to the top of the double rail.

My issue is that after mocking up the frame in PVC, I notice that the first thing to make contact with the tubes are the short cross bars because of the curvature of the 24 inch tubes. Of course, almost all frames have the front and back straight section between the double rails - except maybe the Mountain Goose fittings. Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has incorporated adding some short pieces of pipe between their double rails for support and if that has presented an issue/problem down the road. Many thanks.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

It's been about 25 years since I built my frame using handrail fittings. At that time, I was able to find curved sections of aluminum pipe that matched the shape of my raft. I used these to span between the inner top rail and the outer rail of the frame floor. That allowed maximum interior space and maximum contact between the frame and the raft.

Bridging between the top rails was not necessary. The oarlocks provide one connection, and the two crossbars on the front and rear provide the rest.



















The aluminum rails are 1" Schedule 40 aluminum pipe. The fittings are Hollander Speed-Rail.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

pm your email and ill send a pic. computer is pissing me off


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Here it is, half deflated and de rigged but you can see how it sits.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

spider said:


> Here it is, half deflated and de rigged but you can see how it sits.


I don't see any speed rail. What's the gunk that looks like rust on the tread plate?


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Latex paint from PO. Yukon pm'd me for a pic so it's a little out of context.


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

*double rail frame*

I built a frame for my sweep using a combination of NRS lo-Pro fittings, Hollaender fittings, and some cool pieces from Wild Goose Engineering out of Colorado. I do not know if they still make them, but I believe [email protected] was my contact. Here is a shots of the pieces they made for me. I hope they are still making them, I have thought about getting a replacement piece or some for another frame.

Lanny


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

The last time I talked to Alexis via e-mail was over a year ago. He was no longer making frame parts. The cost to manufacture them was too high to make it worth selling them. Bummer, because they were a sweet design. I've checked his website recently, and there's no frame parts on it.


----------

